# ASK DBSTalk: Will L180 solve the OTA channels w/ no DVR functions?



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

I am hoping that I will be able to record my ABC affiliate in ATL, GA(WSB-39DT) with this latest update. Any word if this bug will be resolved? I need to time shift JENNIFER GARNER.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It might, but I doubt it. This is one that I don't believe has been worked on for this release.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Then what has been worked on for this release? It seems as though it should be quite a few bug fixes since it's taken so long to be released.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Lots of other things that affect everyone.


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

This is a major bug. I am surprised that this problem is not high on the priority list.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The problem with a bug like this one is that it's a major bug, but not for very many people. Very few markets have been identified with stations whose signals are causing this bug. That's why it's below stability issues in priority. It's definitely on the list, and we've done a great deal of data collection of signals that cause the problem, so it'll very likely be addressed in the next software release after L180.


----------



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

This is very disappointing. I wold rate this as the Number 1 annoyance I have with the 921.


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

CAL7 said:


> This is very disappointing. I wold rate this as the Number 1 annoyance I have with the 921.


*ME TOO!*


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's possible that it's fixed in the next release - I have no way of knowing because I don't have any way of testing it in Denver. We don't have a problem station here. And the programmers haven't told me anything about it since we did the data collection, so I'm assuming that this has taken a back seat to the constant rebooting problems. I could be wrong...it's been known to happen before.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark is what you are talking about the same issue the Development boys in Atlanta have with one station? I received word from them about this over a month ago. I need to dig up the e-mail and review what he said about it. As I recall it was different than the problem I have here with WJWB.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don, I doubt it, as I have no idea what the problem the Atlanta folks are having with the 811.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Mark, if the OTA record problem is not fixed in L180, but Eldon understands the problem, could they post a letter that we could send to the problem stations that would tell them how to make their signal compatible with the 921?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Paul, as I understand it, this is a problem with the 921, not with the stations. But, like I said, I haven't heard anything about this issue other than they had an idea what was causing it in a while. Other stability issues have taken precedence.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Mark,
I'm not a 921 owner (had one on order until the Dish Wire story broke) but I had a question about the software development that you might be able to answer. If Eldon is based in England, how do they get current ATSC and 8PSK datastreams to test their 921s? (If it wouldn't violate any NDAs, that is)

I wonder if the ATSC stream for these problem DTV stations can be recorded raw and played back into the RF section of the 921?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Eldon has the equipment to generate the streams. That was the first question I asked when I volunteered to take this "job" the first time I spoke to the Eldon folks here in Denver.

When the problem stations were first identified, I went out and asked people in those markets to send me a 1 minute file recorded from those stations with a hipix, myhd, hidtv or accessdtv card. I was able to collect about 3GB worth of data that, thanks to Chris and DBSTalk (where the data was stored) was able to get it to the Eldon folks.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Well here in the great southwest (New Mexico) not only do we have the inability to record PBS in HD (transmitting 2 channels in the same datastream) but we also have freakin USDTV broadcasting in the stream of another local DTV station. I can't even delete these subchannels from my guide. (coming soon) to a city near you!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah I know. KNME was one of the sample streams that I sent to Eldon.


----------

